# hi people with saw mills what you do with your scrap wood ,slab wood and log ends



## happycamper (Feb 25, 2008)

HI
people that own saw mills 
what do you do with your scrap wood ,slab wood and the log ends
do you sellem or give the wood a way for free


----------



## Husky137 (Feb 25, 2008)

Chip them and sell the chips or burn the slabs in my OWB. Nothing is free.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Feb 25, 2008)

happycamper said:


> HI
> people that own saw mills
> what do you do with your scrap wood ,slab wood and the log ends
> do you sellem or give the wood a way for free



I saw my slabs into 4' lengths as they come off the mill... and make 4'x4'x4' stacks (one half cord) that i can pick up with the pallet forks and set by the road.







So far i've sold all that i've put out there... Also i do burn some in the woodstove i have in my shop...

Rob


----------



## Matildasmate (Feb 25, 2008)

Nothing get's wasted , not even the sawdust . Sawdust goe's to the orchard , off cut's to the firewood pile . Cheer's MM I also used quite an amount of sawdust in front of my sawmill to adjust the height that I walk at , It is also easy on your leg's . Cheer's again


----------



## big daddio (Feb 25, 2008)

firewood and rustic furniture, lately i've been lookin' real close at the slabs [wood, not the 24 packs] for stools and seats. show some pics later.


----------



## zopi (Feb 25, 2008)

on a relatively straight log, I will skim cut and try to get an edge board that 
will make a few stickers...if it isn't straight enough, I always seem to need a couple of scraps to set stuff on the ground and keep it out of the dirt...otherwise I save 'em for the bonfire pile...the kids are a bunch of little cave dweelers and love a good fire...raisin' 'em right! 

hardwood on the other hand...goes into the fireplace...not that I get much hardwood..yet...

maybe i'm not holdin' my mouth right...:spam:


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 26, 2008)

Woodstove or to fire the evaporator to make maple syrup.


----------



## MJR (Feb 26, 2008)

Kids love them. Their fort is bigger than most houses. I feel for the person who cuts those trees down when I’m dead. They must have 150lbs of 16d nails holding that fort together…

ATV bridges, deer stands, and mostly firewood (presplit).


----------



## MotorSeven (Feb 26, 2008)

SInce i don't have a stove yet, they all get chopped up & go into the fire pit that is 5 steps out of the back door. There ain't nothin like a camp/bon fire....it's a primordial thing !
RD


----------



## zopi (Feb 26, 2008)

MotorSeven said:


> SInce i don't have a stove yet, they all get chopped up & go into the fire pit that is 5 steps out of the back door. There ain't nothin like a camp/bon fire....it's a primordial thing !
> RD



yep!


----------



## BobL (Feb 26, 2008)

In principle I could do virtually all my wood work projects with scraps etc - but then I wouldn't need to mill !!!!!

When I mill at the tree loppers yard the leftovers get put on the woodpile.


----------



## infomet (Feb 27, 2008)

If you try a little you can get pretty uniform slabs off straight pine logs. Then edge them to uniform width and you have great rustic siding for playhouses and such.


----------



## big daddio (Feb 28, 2008)

didn't think about it in first reply, 1x1 pieces left from edging not good enough for stickers make good supports for pole beans, cucumbers, tomatos, etc. when you clean up the garden use 'em for kindlin.


----------



## Husky137 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sometimes I trade my slabs for cheap ammo.


----------



## stonykill (Mar 1, 2008)

slabs in the owb, sawdust from milling is fill for low areas on the property (too much oil , gas stank etc for mulch....or should I say I ain't eating it) , branches either go in the owb, or tossed aside for maple syrup or bbq's, or chipped, bark gets mulches for my wifes flowerbeds, ....did I forget something?


----------



## Gologit (Mar 1, 2008)

About the only thing I mill is cedar fence posts and Doug Fir for corral boards.
I'm slowly but surely replacing all my corrals and feeders. Very slowly and sometimes not too surely.
I usually donate the leftovers to the local high school wood shop.They appreciate anything good enough for them to use for their projects. They turn out some neat looking stuff out of wood that wouldn't do me much good anyway.
The scraps go for firewood or kindling.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 2, 2008)

I try to use most of it.What i don't use for stringers.I use for making Native American Flutes.I can make a nice flute out of small stuff.


----------



## BobL (Mar 2, 2008)

slabmaster said:


> I try to use most of it.What i don't use for stringers.I use for making Native American Flutes.I can make a nice flute out of small stuff.



Nice! - how about a close up picture of a flute?


----------



## carvinmark (Mar 2, 2008)

Most of mine is made into rustic furniture. Some of the end cuts are used for carving projects. We have lots of bon fires with most of what is left and friends are always welcome to take scraps for themselves.


----------



## woodshop (Mar 2, 2008)

slabmaster said:


> I try to use most of it.What i don't use for stringers.I use for making Native American Flutes.I can make a nice flute out of small stuff.



Nice... it should be noted that as long as you're not into (in some cases unwanted) sapwood and that depends on the species... much of the wood in slab wood is often knot free premium grade since it comes from the outer part of the log farthest from the pith center. When I mill it's always a judgment call with a slab whether to try and squeeze another board from that slab. You get lots of bark you then have to trim off, and you can't get more flatsawn than that cut, but again, it's often premium grade wood. Sometimes when I get lazy and it's late in the day I'll fall on the "heck with it" side of the call, and then as I'm cutting it into firewood pieces I lament how nice of a board I could have gotten from it. 

Sometimes you just can't get it all.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 2, 2008)

*Sapwood*

SApwood is the best in some woods especually MAPLE


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 2, 2008)

*Flute*



BobL said:


> Nice! - how about a close up picture of a flute?



My camera isn't the best. Hows this.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 2, 2008)

*Drone Flute*

Here's a double barrel Cerimonial Drone


----------

